# Sump Pump - Burying the Line Deeper - How Deep?



## AboveAndBeyond (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a customer whose sump pump drainage line keeps freezing up (a bit deserved - he only buried it a couple of inches,) and of course, it's not tossing water out of his basement since the line is frozen.

My projected course of action is to bury to exit line deeper into the ground for its entire course into the yard, I'm thinking 3 ft deep but this is honestly arbitrary—how deep would you guys recommend this line be to keep from freezing?

Is there anything else I should consider in this situation that I might have overlooked.

His sump pump is relatively new and works fine in warmer weather.


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

AboveAndBeyond said:


> I have a customer whose sump pump drainage line keeps freezing up (a bit deserved - he only buried it a couple of inches,) and of course, it's not tossing water out of his basement since the line is frozen.
> 
> My projected course of action is to bury to exit line deeper into the ground for its entire course into the yard, I'm thinking 3 ft deep but this is honestly arbitrary—how deep would you guys recommend this line be to keep from freezing?
> 
> ...


It's all in the pitch, how deep should not matter, as much as the pitch will. You should have an overflow tee just outside of the basement wall so it will at least drain there. It has to run to daylight also or city sewer..


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

City sewer is a big *No No*. But you are right if it's pitched properly with no bellies in the pipe it would not freeze.


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

jmic said:


> City sewer is a big *No No*. But you are right if it's pitched properly with no bellies in the pipe it would not freeze.


Sorry, I was refering to curb sewer not waste sewer, That use to be ok in our area to tie into. Or where do you route the sump line in city areas?


----------



## AboveAndBeyond (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks everyone for the advice, we temporarily resolved the problem by running a heated & pitched drainage line from the exit point of the pump, however the H.O. wants it buried and pitched once the ground unfreezes. talk about job security.

cheers.


----------

